# Caffeine Withdrawal........



## bryanpaul (Aug 3, 2011)

izza bitch!..... i've been on a routine of drinkin coffee like all throughout the day for a few months..... and a few days ago stopped.... i got pretty wasted for a couple days and then after that felt like death, but couple days later i've still got a bad headache and muscle aches and shit....i havent been drinkin that heavily so i'm not like detoxing off booze....so yeah, i looked up caffiene withdrawals and sure enough thats what i think it is....straight feelin like i have the flu .....heres the one link i was just lookin at.... http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2e8Zc...hpick-treehouse-in-a-bitty-broccoli-tree.html .........fuck this shit, i think i'm done with the coffee routine..... might have somethin to do with my addictive tendencies too,,,instead of just one or two cups, i'm sippin all day long...............


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 3, 2011)

so youre making one of those to fight he withdrawels right? (sorry haha). that sucks dude. i have never had that problem (i dont care for coffee), so i wish i had a suggestion. nice toothpick treehouse though. maybe drink some green tea, its at least got some caffeine and antioxidants, and you can just ween yourself by taking smaller amounts or something.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 3, 2011)

BWAHAHA..... oops ..... that was supposed to be a link to a "how to detox off caffeine thing" ....whatever, use google...(or build a broccoli treehouse)...this thread is even more worthless than i thought........ owwy mah head hurt......


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 3, 2011)

hahhhah i was like, what the fuck does that have to do with caffeine withdrawel hahahahha. sorry about your head, try taking some ibuprofen and some b vitamins. if not the ibu, definitely b12, b6 and whatever other b's you can get your hands on.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah vitamin b's are the shit......whats up with 5hour energy having like 5,000 % of your b vits. ?! sounds like too much .......yeah, doing good things for my body is becoming a new and exciting activity after 15 years of coming up with the most creative ways to destroy it


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 3, 2011)

hahha. yeah i dont know if i believe the 5 hour energy. those things creep me out majorly. hahah. dont know why, just seems hard to believe. haha


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Aug 3, 2011)

caffeine gives me the jitters, haven't had a cup of coffee in over 10 years, it taste like poop to me. My aunt drank one of those 5 hours energy things and she said her big toe went numb for 3 days, well needless to say i will never drink one of those little red bottles of doom.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 3, 2011)

damn harsh shit... coffee tastin like feces....little red bottles of DOOM....numb toes


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes sir, its as harsh as a stale bong rip..


----------



## scatwomb (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate being addicted to caffeine. But alas, I don't have the will power to quit. Sigh.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't like soda or coffee anymore but I love sweet tea. It's good to keep a balance though so I incorporate Gatorade a lot and tons of water.


----------



## scatwomb (Aug 3, 2011)

I've found that exercise helps a lot when you're trying to kick the habit (for the brief periods of time I have tried unsuccessfully, at least). It gives you energy and makes all sorts of other things better.

But, well, you have to stick with it, and, ummm, coffee tastes really good.


----------



## readyg (Aug 3, 2011)

Just ween yourself off of it, that's what I did. And yes, 1-2 cups instead of making it an all day thing is a good idea. Your shits will thank you as well.


----------



## Sen (Aug 5, 2011)

Look into caffeine pills. It'll help you taper your normal daily dose, while still avoiding coffee. Or just take them as-needed when it gets really bad. Excedrin has caffeine in it, and is great for caffeine withdrawal-induced headaches etc.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

dude grab a coffee cup off a table or outta the trash. go to mc shits and keep filling up, its coffee not heroin. coffee is good for smokers and has sunscreen keep drinkin it. all it is is addictive and makes your breath smell and stain your teeth. nobody has ever died from coffee overdose.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 5, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> dude grab a coffee cup off a table or outta the trash. go to mc shits and keep filling up, its coffee not heroin. coffee is good for smokers and has sunscreen keep drinkin it. all it is is addictive and makes your breath smell and stain your teeth. nobody has ever died from coffee overdose.


nah dude..... i'm not bitchin cuz i cant get a fix..... i was just surprised that comin off coffee of all things makes you feel like shit for a few days......... I'M NOT JONESIN NO MORE...JUST PUT A FEW FLAKES OF INSTANT IN WITH MY DOPE SHOT


----------



## dharma bum (Aug 5, 2011)

drink water. a lot of it everyday.


----------



## hutchie (Aug 5, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> nah dude..... i'm not bitchin cuz i cant get a fix..... i was just surprised that comin off coffee of all things makes you feel like shit for a few days......... I'M NOT JONESIN NO MORE...JUST PUT A FEW FLAKES OF INSTANT IN WITH MY DOPE SHOT



snorting instant coffee is the tits, learned that in county last year.


----------



## TheOriginalLaserbolt (Aug 5, 2011)

The goddess Caffiena can be a real bitch....just sayin.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 6, 2011)

withdrawal from mountain dew was the worst even with coffee i still had a big fat fat headache. and dew is supposed to have less caffine than coffee. that shit is liquid crack. been drinkin coffee since i was 10 i aint dead yet im not quittin EVER!


----------

